# FACEBOOK VIRUS WARNING



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yesterday at work, my grandson was on a computor in another office that we had set up for the grandchildren. I was working of course and got an e-mail notification from Facebook that my grandson had sent me a message. I opened the e-mail to see what the message was so as to not go on FB. Well my computor immediately warned me that it was a virus; but I still didn't understand. It was some kind of virus that after you open it, it immediately sends it out to all your friends on FB. Luckily I didn't open in FB but my GS had. My tech person started scanning my computor and I had gotten multiple virus including the dreaded ones. Also the computor that my GS was on had gotten all of the same. I was really worried as I do a lot of banking on mine. Out main server stopped the virus from infecting the whole office. Course the 11 year old had transferred this to all his friends' computors and being children, there is no telling how far it reached. 

The moral of this is do not ever open any notifications on FB or the e-mail notifications. It seemed so innocent--I just figured that Jacob wanted to tell me something. Luckily this happened at the office where we could immediately clean the computors.

Course my son told me that I should have already known not to open messages from FB; but why would I?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I never open those notifications either, unless I need to quickly read a message. Macs seem to be better at not picking up those viruses.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I do all my facebook on my macbook so I hope I'm OK. How did you know you had the virus? Would my computer tell me or did it crash things? I'm so tech challenged!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those viruses almost always come from unscrupulous applications (the surveys/quizzes, etc.) I'd recommend that you only let them use the games that come from reputable companies like Zynga, etc and leave all the other apps alone. These viruses have been around FB for a long time and our local news has been featuring clips about this for at least two years.


----------

